# Biotec 10 Filter "verstecken"



## marja (15. Sep. 2009)

Hallo

derzeit steht mein Biotec 10 zwischen zwei sehr hohen Koniferen. Nun möchte ich gerne bzw. im Früjahr die "Ecke" vor dem Teich verschönern und die Koniferen sollen weichen. Somit steht der Filter direkt am Gartenzaun, der Teich ebenfalls (kann man ja nicht verrücken ;-)

Nun habe ich gesehen, das es auch solche Abdeckfelsen bsp. "Filterquellfels B 10" gibt, allerdings kosten die einiges. Hat jemand vielleicht für mich und andere den einen oder anderen Tipp.

Ich möchte jederzeit ohne Probleme direkt an den Filter herankommen. Bei den Konfieren geht das zwar auch, allerdings muß man sich erstmal zwischen beiden Koniferen durchwurschtel.

Meine Idee wäre was mit Pflanzen was einfach realisierbar ist, schöner finde ich natürlich so ein Dekor Felsen. Kann man sowas nicht auch selbst machen, bsp. eine größere Platsebox die mit irgendeiner Art "Substanz" eine Art Felsen erstellen. Allerdings muß dies ja auch witterungsbeständig sein. Oder ist das evt. zu Aufwendig. Kommt evtl. auch auf die Subsatnz an die man verwenden kann.

LG Marja


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Biotec 10 Filter "verstecken"*

Hallo Marja,
ich habe hier im Forum schon viele Lösungen gesehen wie ein "Filterhäuschen" aus Holz. Ich kann mir auch eine gemauerte Version vorstellen.
Suchst Du Ideen für einen Selbstbau oder Fertiglösungen?


----------



## marja (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Biotec 10 Filter "verstecken"*

Hallo Rolf

also die Fertiglösungen sind soweit ich das gesehen habe zu teuer. Wie erwähnt würde der Abdeckfelse "Filterquellfels B 10" um die 500 Euro kosten.
Ich suche eine preiswerte Alternative bzw. auch einen günstigen Selbstbau Variante. Als Inspirationen würden mir auch nur Bilder reichen, damit ich so ein klein wenig eine Vorstellung habe.

Die fertigen finde ich nicht schlecht, allerdings zu teuer.
Über jeden Tipp, Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

LG Marja


----------



## marja (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Biotec 10 Filter "verstecken"*

ich habe ne Alternative zum Steinaussehen ;-)

vielleicht hat jemand noch andere tips oder bauanleitungen, nun weiß ich was ich im Winter mache ;-))

LG Marja


----------



## marja (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Biotec 10 Filter "verstecken"*

Guten Abend

nach dem ich letztes Jahr den Kleingarten mit Teich übernommen habe, möchte ich nun für 2010 einiges gestalten, dazu zählt auch ein Teichmühlenhaus. So langsam, taut ja alles und ich möchte mich an die Vorbereitungen machen, daher meine Frage, da ich mit verschiedenster Suche nichts gefunden habe hier.

Habt ihr ggf. Beispiele oder was würdet ihr mir für Holz für den Außenbereich empfehlen. Ich hatte mit Sperrholz oder MDF gerechnet, welches lasiert odert lackiert wird. Zumindest wäre es die günstige Variante. Allerdings soll Sperrholz und MDF nicht so für den Außebereich bzgl. Wasser sein. Ich meine es würde eh nur vom Früjahr bis Herbst im Außenbereich stehen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

LG Marja


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Biotec 10 Filter "verstecken"*

Hallo Marja,
MDF, Sperrholz etc. würde ich im Kontakt mit Wasser nicht verwenden. Auch wenn die Leime wasserfest sind, so sind sie nicht "verwitterungsresistent", sprich, sie werden doch gelöst... .
Jede andere Holzart ist da erst mal besser. Der Ersatz von Holz durch Metall oder Plastik im Mühlrad und im Zulauf ist noch besser.
Für das Haus spielen solche Überlegungen die kleinere Rolle.
Ich würde kein Leimholz, Sperrholz oder Faserplatten im Aussenbereich nehmen, sondern Bretter vom Baumarkt/Tischler.
Da Du Dein Haus eh' anstreichen wirst, reicht auch bilige Fichte . Das Holz im Kontakt mit Wasser würde ich nicht imprägnieren oder lasieren bzw. lackieren. Das hilft nicht auf Dauer, und bringt im schlimmsten Fall nur Schadstoffe in den Teich.
Hier bietet sich Lärche, Bangkirai etc. an. Ich kann gerne mit ein paar Reststücken dienen, oder kauf im Baumarkt einfach eins der Bretter/Terassendielen.


----------



## marja (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Biotec 10 Filter "verstecken"*

Guten Morgen Rolf und natürlich auch an die anderen,

oh nicht das wir uns mißverstanden haben, im Haus selbst wird ja kein Wasser sein. Hier steht nur der Filter drin, als versteckt in dem Sinne. D.h. das Wasser fließt über den Ausfluss des Filters mit einem Verbindungsstück durch die Hauswand (Rohr durch Hauswand) und dann ggf. treibt es ein Mühlenrad an oder direkt im Teich. D.h. als würde ich über den Filter nur ein Karton stellen, das man den Filter nicht sieht ;-)

Habe von einem anderen Forumteilnehmer auch schon den Tipp erhalten (Sperrholz+Spielzeuglack und evtl. Epoxidharz). Nachdem was ich gelesen habe, sehr interessant. Wie gesagt, das Wasser kommt nicht mit dem Haus und dessen Substanzen in Berührung. Es geht mir eher um die Witterung allgemein, wenn das Haus draußen steht. Das Haus ist unten offen, so das wenn Wasser aus dem Filter auslaufen sollte nicht in den Teich kommt, sondern in den Boden versickert.

Fazit: Mir geht es nur darum den Filter zu verstecken und dabei aber das Haus gegen aüßerliche Witterung wie Regen, Sonne zu schützen. Ich möchte nicht unbedingt, jedes Jahr ein neues Haus basteln, da das Regenwasser vom Boden in das Sperrholz engezogen ist.

LG Marja


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Biotec 10 Filter "verstecken"*

Hallo Marja,
ich meinte das schon ernst - kein MDF, Leim- oder Sperrholz im Aussenbereich. Damit fällt Baumarkt weitestgehend aus (Bretter bis 200 oder 250 mm Breite als Maximum, was man dort kriegt).
Glaub' mir, das Material verträgt "Aussenbedingungen" nicht. Auch wenn es dann teuer wird ...


----------

